# CO2 How many times per minute??



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a CO2 system that is shooting out CO2 every 6 seconds....is this normal? will it kill my fish? and the little switch on the bottom only controls how much is puffed out!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

A bubble every 6 sec or bubbles? I believe it should around 1 bubble per second or so.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well, i can either a little puff of bubbles, or a huge puff of bubbles. im afraid my zebra plecos gonna keel over from CO2 poisning.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess it depends on your CO2 diffuser and how many gallons your tank is. Id wait for an experts reply here.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

tank is 29 gallons, and the CO2 system is the red sea Turbo CO2 Bio System. ive got my zebra in there!  ive shut the system off in fear of loosing him, but i would like it on so that the plants in there stay nice and green so he (i think its a she, but what do i know) can munch on em if he wants.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

One bubble every 6 seconds in a 29 gallon shouldn't affect your fish adversely in any way. Other factors that could influence this is how heavily planted your tank is, and also how well the CO2 is being diffused into your water.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i wouldnt be too worried if it was just one bubble, but i get a whole handful of tiny bubbles. im thinking i will leave it on every other day, and that way it wont accumulate.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What kind of diffusion method are you using (ie. bubble ladder, external, none)?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

? i honestly dont even know what that is. here is a link to the system that i am using if it is helpful...

http://wetpetsusa.stores.yahoo.net/redseatuco2b.html


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

How do you dissolve the co2 into the water?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

oh, i bought a refill. i put the white stuff in the big container (just like it says to do) and then i put the "activator" on top of the white crystalized stuff, and then shook "it gently for 2 minutes."


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A diffuser is essentially a method of getting as much CO2 to dissolve into your water as possible. For example, one could simply take the airtube (that I assume is coming out of your DIY CO2 system) and then just stick it into the aquarium. You'll quickly notice that the CO2 bubbles immediately rise to the surface (as any gas would). Obviously, this means that the CO2 is not being efficiently dissolved into your water.

I'm not sure what diffusion method (if any) the Red Sea system uses; regardless, even the most efficient diffusal system wouldn't be able to gas your tank (due to the slow production of CO2 that you have).

Edit: Just to let you know, the crystallized white stuff is sugar, and the activator is yeast.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hmm...the airline tubing runs from the big system container to a little box in the tank. theres a spout that the CO2 shoots out of, and then into the water as "ferts"? (tiny bunches of bubbles) is the little box with the spout inside my tank the deffuser?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup, you got it!

You can not, no matter how hard you try, kill your fish with that system. The more bubbles/sec you can get, the more c02 will be dissolved in your water. I'd aim for a bubble a second if you can.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

one giant bubble? or will "ferts" (am i getting that right, the ferts part?) be ok too. i can get a large bunch of bubbles (ferts??) every couple of seconds...but i very seriously do not want to hurt or KILL my $800 fish that are going in there. if i loose any, i will be very, very extremely PO'd.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess it is a "fert" in some senses. Technically though, it is just a gas (carbon dioxide), that the plants use.

Don't be concerned about overdosing - using the system you are using, just follow the directions and let it go.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks chris s! youve been most helpful, and i do appreciate it! they system didnt come with instructions though, otherwise i wouldnt be asking all these qs. i got it in a used complete set up i just bought. ive looked online, but i can only find its description, not how to use it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I imagine it is the same as the Nutrafin one - if you search for mixtures, you might be able to find one that fits your needs (baking soda (I think?), sugar, yeast + water).

You can replace the canister (the thing outside your tank) with something larger, like a soda bottle. That will keep it going for longer anyway. Up to you though.

Just rest assured, you won't be killing your $800 fish. By the way, what friggin' fish do you have that cost 800 bucks?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks, i think ill try the pop bottle thing. i bet i can find some ratios on the www. 

i only have one $250 fish in there right now, but on saturday, i will be getting 2 more, that will cost $650 for both. zebra plecos. gorgeous little fish. almost extinct in the wild from ppl always catching them to sell. my idea is to get them breeding. with a 20-40 egg spawn, i could make all my money back easily, and pay all my monthly bills, AND have money left over for frivalous spending. takes time though. they dont breed until they are a certain size, and it takes them awhile to grow to that size. if you feed them well, maybe a year. anywho, i would never spend $800 on just one fish, thats ludacris. (and i dont have the money for that) spread out evenly though, and its ok! (at least thats what i tell myself to make things seem better)


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i am very excited to keep and breed the zebras, and of course i am eager to make profit from it. i dont have a great income, and neither doesn my fiancee, so any little extra is helpful. i am going to become a breeder in a few years, and will be in it for the fun aspects of keeping and breeding healthy fish, but i also want to share the fish i breed with others. of course, i want to make my money back and then some, because not all of us make 3 figure salaries, or do our soul mates. so yeah, breeding fish for many is a source of income, but of course the love of the hobby is what gets it started and keeps it going. did i mention that not all of us are rich and can just buy $1000 worth of fish JUST for the f-ing fun of it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't look at me, I'm not rich!


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

lol neither am i, neither am i. but hopefully one day, wouldnt that be awesome? if i ever become rich, i will invest in this site and make a gtaa club! well all have membership cards, and mebership will be like, $10 for the year! oh, the dreams of the dreamers...


----------

